# VBA Makro von Word 6.0 auf Word 2000...



## maeaexx (4. März 2004)

Hi Leute,
habe folgendes Problem:  
habe ein Makro welches mit Word 6.0 noch erstellt wurde und dies will ich nun für Word 2000 (und neuere Versionen) einsetzen. Das Problem ist das nicht alle Schlüsselworter erkannt werden und somit ein FehlerText in Word erscheint.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Lösung wie ich die Makros weiterverwenden kann oder muss alles neu aufgezeichnet werden?  

( durch ersetzen von WordBasic. in Selection. ist es nicht getan )

Gruss Markus


----------



## DrSoong (4. März 2004)

Zumindest in Word97 gibt es in der Hilfe eine Übersetzungstabelle WordBasic-VBA. Du kannst es eventuell so aufrufen:

1) Einfach ein neues Modul im VBA-Editor erstellen.
2) Dort das Wort *WordBasic* reinschreiben.
3) Mit den Cursor auf das Wort und dann die Taste [F1] drücken.
4) Jetzt im Hilfefenster auf den Link _Visual Basic-Entsprechungen_ klicken.

Dann sollte im Hilfefenster die Seite mit der ABC-Leiste zum auswählen erscheinen. Wenn es nicht der Fall ist, dann melde dich, ich kann dir dann die Liste schicken (ist aber etwas mehr Arbeit, also zuerst selbst probieren *g*).


Der Doc!


----------



## DBoemler (6. März 2004)

Hallo!

Eventuell mußt Du nur den entsprechenden Verweis der  Word Object Library ändern (unter Excel 97 Version 8.0,  unter Excel 2000 Version 10.0 glaub ich).

Einfach das Projekt öffnen und im VBA-Editor unter EXTRAS Verweise aufrufen und die entsprechende Version auswählen.

Vielleicht klappt das ja.

Gruß 

D. Bömler


----------

